# Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?



## KathyR (6 August 2009)

Hallo, 

Genauso wie viele von euch werden mir auch monatlich Geldbeträge über meine Handyrechnung von diesen dubiosen Firmen abgebucht. 
Mittlerweile sind es 3 (!) Fremdanbieter und ich habe mich NICHT mit meiner Handynummer irgendwo im Internet angemeldet. 
Diese dubiosen Firmen, die nicht erreichbar sind hängen sich an meine Handyrechung dran und zwacken mir seit Monaten bis zu 80 Euro ab. 
Dabei handelt es sich auch um *net mobile AG, Ericsson IPX AB* und *Wireless Solutions Ltd.* . 
Ericsson IPX AB hat nicht einmal eine Adresse im Inet angegeben aber mir unterstellen ich würde deren dämliche Dienste in Anspruch nehmen. Eine bodenlose Frechheit. 
Außerdem ist es eine Unverschämtheit dass man dagegen nichts tun kann. 
Ich werde künftig nur noch die Beträge an meinen Anbieter überweisen, den ich auch zu bezahlen habe - nur die Minuten und SMS die ich verbraucht habe. Alles andere (net mobile, Ericsson usw.) überweise ich einfach nicht. Schließlich sollen die sich an mich persönlich wenden was sie nicht können da sie ja anscheinend ausschließlich meine Handynummer haben. 
Aber dass mein Anbieter mich als Kundin vor solchen Abzocken nicht schützt und mir jetzt auch noch droht mein Handy zu sperren finde ich einfach nur unverschämt. 
Meine Nummer hätte jeder Mensch angeben können und ich soll dafür bezahlen? Sicher nicht. 
Außerdem schalte ich bald meinen Anwalt ein. Soll der diese Betrüger mal rannehmen. 

Also ich denke letztendlich, dass es sich auf jeden Fall lohnen würde mit diesem Thema zu Akte'09 zu gehen. Denn man kann auch Jugendliche nicht davor schützen und die Menschen sollten gewarnt sein. 
Für manch einen sind 80 Euro im Monat vielleicht nicht viel. Aber für Jugendliche und mich ist es viel. Und deswegen sollte was getan werden!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (6 August 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

Was spricht dagegen, daß Geld bei Deinem Mobilfunanbieter einfach zurückzuholen? 

Wie lange hast Du die Rufnummer? Waren die Abbuchungen "sofort" da, oder kamen die nach und nach?

Nebelwolf


----------



## KathyR (6 August 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

naja das geld hab ich zurückgeholt. und nur den betrag überwiesen den ich auch verschuldet hab. aber hier flattern mahnbescheide und und und rein und beim telefonat mit dem anbieter wurde mir mitgeteilt ich müsse den kompletten betrag zahlen sonst gibt es gerichtliche folgen. 
aber mein anbieter is wohl nicht der geldeintreiber dieser unseriösen firmen.

der betrag wurde mir mit der handyrechnung abgebucht. 
erst war nur net mobile mit drinnen und dann nach und nach kamen die anderen dazu.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:26:08 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:23:19 ----------

.. die Rufnummer hab ich seit fast 10 jahren


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

Hallo - ich habe bei meinem Anbieter die Fremdabbuchung gestoppt.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

Hallo,

muß unbedingt wissen wie du das stoppen konntest. 

Bin bei O2 und mir wird ein Abo von Bob Mobile abgebucht, daß ich niemals abgeschlossen habe. Mein Anbieter ist angeblich nicht in der Lage, Dienste von Drittanbietern zu sperren. Nutze diese nie. Angeblich weiß auch niemand bei O2, daß das die reinste Abzocke von Bob Mobile ist. 
Mußte das Abo kündigen, damit es gestoppt wird. Adressen und Hotline Tel.-Nr. von denen ist die reinste verarsche. Habe glücklicherweise über Andere die richtige Tel.-Nr. und Adresse rausgefunden, hätte sonst nichtmal kündigen können.
Werde nun Strafanzeige gegen diese Abzocker erstatten und mein Geld zurückfordern. Wahrscheinlich erfolglos, aber um so mehr Anzeigen der Staatsanwaltschaft vorliegen, umso eher passiert da was. Hoffe ich jedenfalls. Den Betrag von der Rechnung abziehen, nützt nichts, da mir dann meine Karte gesperrt wird. Jedenfalls bekommt O2 auch ein Schreiben von mir, mit Kopie der Strafanzeige und Kündigung meines Vertrages. Die unterstützen doch diese miesen Machenschaften. Wahrscheinlich kassieren die auch noch eine Bearbeitungsgebühr oder so von díesen [ edit] .

Gruss
Iris


----------



## KathyR (17 August 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

Müsste bei O2 eigtl auch gehen ein "STOPP" für weitere Anbieter zu machen. Wenn nicht, würd ich Anbieter wechseln.. weil is schwer da noch was zu machen.. hab schon wieder ne Mahnung von der Telekom bekommen weil ich mich definitiv weigere diesen Zweit- und Drittanbietern das Geld zu überweisen. 
Habe die Woche nen Termin bei der Verbraucherzentrale (was mich auch wieder extra kostet - suuuper) - hoffe die können was ausrichten. Sind immerhin billiger als ein Anwalt.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

hallo,

bei deiner rechnung steht unten eine nummer von dem anbieter du musst dort anrufen und dich abmelden die sagen dir mehrere optionen.
habe mich letzten monat schonmal abgemeldet es waren über 30,- € nur von denen und diesen monat waren schon wieder 5,- dabei probier es einfach


----------



## KathyR (19 August 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

danke  - werds versuchen!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

so - habe allen fremdanbietern geschrieben, die aber jegliche schuld von sich abweisen. 
gekündigt sind die "verträge" wohl jetzt aber mein geld seh ich nie wieder. 
Außerdem wird der Ärger mit T-Mobile immer größer. Sie wollen mir jetzt definitiv mein Handy sperren. hm. dann muss das wohl so sein. 
Muss mir dann wohl nen neuen anbieter suchen. und den rest meinen anwalt machen lassen. 

weiß jemand ob ich meine nummer dann mitnehmen kann.. ? wahrscheinlich nicht oder?


----------



## wahlhesse (23 August 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

Die Gefahr ist gross, von den gleichen Anbietern weiter belästigt zu werden, da die Abrechnung Rufnummernbasiert funktioniert (Offline-Billing)

Andererseits kann es Dir auch passieren, dass bei einer neuen Telefonnummer auch bereits schon Abos hinterlegt sind, welche vom Vorbesitzer der Nummer bestellt wurden.

Momentan ist leider alles möglich. :wall:
Wenn Du einen bissigen Anwalt hast, soll der sich mal der Sache annehmen und auch mal nach ähnlichen Threads hier im Forum suchen um Munition zu haben.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....weiß jemand ob ich meine nummer dann mitnehmen kann.. ? wahrscheinlich nicht oder?


Wahrscheinlich nicht, da eine Rufnummernmitnahme nur aus ordentlich gekündigten Verträgen mit Ablauf der Kündigungsfrist möglich ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

Auf jeden Fall solltet ihr bei der ersten Abbuchung von Fremdleistungen sofort die entsprechende Firma anschreiben und eine Missbrauchsmeldung an die Bundesnetzagentur androhen. Wenn dann keine Rückerstattung zugesagt wird, füllt ihr das Formular bei der Bundesnetzagentur aus.
Das ganze wird auf jeden Fall nicht einfacher, wenn sich der Streitwert erhöht. Ich denke, die Abzocker probieren auch wie weit sie gehen können, bis sich ein Kunde anfängt zu wehren.


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Missbrauchsmeldung an die Bundesnetzagentur androhen.


Genau so gut kannste auch Wattebällchen in Richtung deiner Poster schmeißen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

Wattebällchen gegen Wattestäbchen?
Im Ernst: Wer *einen einzigen Fall* kennt, bei dem die Bundeswattestäbchennetzagentur gegen solche Anbieter vorgegangen ist, der soll _hier _rufen.
Das Problem mit den rätselhaften Abos wird in zivilisierten Ländern durchaus angegangen, wie in UK oder in den USA. Im Verbraucherschutzentwicklungsland Deutschland interessiert sich keine alte Sau dafür - und das ist unter anderem so, weil sich die Betroffenen nicht wehren. Von daher: Wenn Du Dich wehren willst, dann mach die Politik darauf aufmerksam. Schreib der Verbraucherministerin eine Mail und schick sie in Kopie an die Medien. Bringt wahrscheinlich auch nichts, aber mir fällt nichts anderes ein.

Betroffene müssten sich zusammen tun und dann massiv dafür eintreten, dass das Problem von der Politik registriert wird. Die BNetzA hilft da überhaupt nicht weiter. Leider.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...oene/56852-ericsson-sms-abo-2.html#post282122

in Deutschland passiert nix. Sind Betroffene mit t-mobile-Vertrag hier? Die sollten sich mal ankucken, wie in den USA gegen die Geldeintreiber vorgegangen wird:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/51254-florida-ermittlungen-gegen-t-mobile.html

Da lief nichts mit sich-rausreden. Das klappt nur in Deutschland.


----------



## Bambi9999 (2 September 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

Ich habe vor 4 Wochen Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf gestellt. Vergangene Woche bekam ich endlich eine Mail, ich solle alle Informationen zur Verfügung stellen. Ich habe den gesamten E-Mail Komunikations-Ping-Pong zu Verfügung gestellt. Kennt ihr alle, von wegen Abo abgeschlossen usw, was ich nie habe.

Macht das doch bitte alle so!

Nur so bringen wir diese [........] zu Fall!


----------



## KathyR (18 September 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

Also mein Fall hat sich jetzt in sofern geklärt, dass die Telekom nachgegeben hat nachdem sie von mir einen bitterbösen Brief (mit angedrohten rechtlichen Schritten und Veröffentlichung dieses Problems) erhalten haben. 
Sie werden mir meinen Anschluss nicht sperren und den Rest soll ich mit diesen Anbietern klären. 
Da kam NICHTS mehr! Da diese Assis (Wireless Solutions Ltd., net mobile / Bob mobile, Ericsson IPX) gemerkt haben dass ich mich zur Wehr setze und sie mir nichts beweisen können. 

Das Wichtige ist einfach dass ihr euer Geld nicht überweist bzw. zurückzieht! Noch dazu war ich bei der Verbraucherzentrale und die haben mir wirklich weitergeholfen und auch mit der Telekom geredet.

Insofern, hat sich mein Problem - voraussichtlich - erledigt. 

Ihr dürft euch einfach nicht verarschen lassen und müsst euch gleich zur Wehr setzen. Sofort an die betreffenden Anbieter oder auch an einen Anwalt wenden!

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Jenspeterhorn (23 September 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

Überlegt doch bitte erst bevor Ihr hier soviel .......schreibt. Bei diesen einfachen Sachen einen Anwalt beauftragen, heißt in den meisten Fällen gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher werfen.
Geht doch mal etwas logischer vor.
Wie funktionieren Verträge, mit wem habt Ihr einen Vertrag, wie kündigt man Verträge, wie wehrt man sich richtig?:wall:
Die Bundesnetzagentur hat schon einen Sinn, und wenn alle endlich begreifen, das man nichts telefonisch, sondern nur schriftlich macht, alle Verträge, alle Widersprüche und vor allem die Unterlagen geordnet sammeln.
Verträge sind immer Willenserklärungen von mindestens zwei Parteien.
Will jemand von Euch Geld muß er notfalls einen Vertrag nachweisen!
Ihr habt einen Vertrag mit einem Telefonanbieter oder Provider! Nur der ist zunächst für die Abrechnung verantwortlich und Euer Ansprechpartner!
Er ist verpflichtet Eurem Widerspruch nachzugehen - auch bei Preapaid - er ist verpflichtet Euch die genauen Kontaktdaten der Drittanbieter zu geben. Er ist auch verpflichtet unseriöse Anbieter zu sperren oder bestimmte Dienste gar nicht erst zu zulassen!
Ihr müßt Euch nicht bei irgend einem Drittanbieter melden, einloggen oder gar widersprechen, denn so sammeln die erst bestätigte Adressen - bestätigte Adressen, wie z.B. von Preisauschreiben lassen sich sehr gut verkaufen (so gut,das man dann sogar eine Fußballarena sponsoren kann).
Bleibt bei Eurem Telefonanbieter hart und droht mit Anzeige bei Netzagentur und Veröffentlichung... und Ihr werdet Euer Geld ziemlich sicher zurück bekommen.
Tauscht Euch aus, bildet eine IG und schon muß auch die Staatsanwaltschaft richtig arbeiten.
Gruß Jens


----------



## KathyR (24 September 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

Ich danke Dir für deinen Tipp.

Doch meine Drohung mit Presse und Anwalt hat bei der Telekom nicht gezogen. 
Auf meine schreiben vor allem an die Telekom wird zwar geantwortet doch auf meine Forderungen wird überhaupt nicht reagiert!
Vielmehr habe ich mittlerweile die "Letzte Mahnung" mit Inkasso und Schufa-Drohungen erhalten. 
Auch bei der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern war ich bereits zwei mal und auch die haben versucht mit der Telekom eine Einigung zu finden. 
Doch die dämliche Tante der Telekom hat selbst gesagt, ich solle mir einen Anwalt suchen. 
Nun ja, ich habe bereits mit einer Zeitung gesprochen welche den Fall veröffentlichen wollen. Mal sehen ob die Telekom dann reagiert. 
Ein Anwalt wäre auch bei mir die allerletzte Lösung. Schließlich wäre das sehr kostenspielig. Und da ich gerade erst mein Abitur gemacht habe ist ein Anwalt für mich wirklich der letzte Weg.


----------



## Jenspeterhorn (24 September 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

dann nehmnt Euch doch etwas mehr Zeit, schildert Eure Fälle ganz genau mit allen Daten und versucht Gruppen (IG) zu bilden, sodaß sich alle nach den Telefonanbietern finden. Wenn einige gegen Telecom, Vodafon oder wie bei mir O2 sich zusammenfinden und gemeinsam schreiben und auch Anzeige gegen die Anbieter machen, rührt sich was.
Ich habe von O2 sofort ein Kulanzangebot - Erstattung der Hälfte des Schadens bekommen. Habe ich natürlich abgelehnt. 
Mit Kulanz versuchen alle Firmen die Dinge ja nicht durch Gerichtsentscheide klären zu lassen, weil daran müßten sie sich halten.
Keine Angst vor Inkasso und Schufadrohung. Teile der Telecom mit, das Du auf einer rechtlichen Klärung bestehst. 
Begründung: wenn ersichtlich ist, das ein Schuldner auch durch Einschaltung einer Inkassofirma nicht zur Zahlung bereit ist, ist diese Einschaltung nicht gerechtfertigt und die Kosten, selbst wenn der Schuldner im Rechtsstreit unterliegen sollte, nicht erstattungsfähig. 
Suche hier oder bei anderem Netzwerk -z.B. Localisten-betroffene in Deiner Stadt, damit das gleich Amtsgericht zuständig ist.
Gruß Jens aus Augsburg


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

hallo, wirlees solution geschädigte. stoppen kann man es, wenn man seinen anbieter unter druck setzt und der eine neue handynummer vergibt. das geht sofort ohne neue sim karte usw. ansonsten ist es schwer. auf keinen fall bezahlen, nur die original nutzer gebühr, keinen mehr wertdienst. ein aktuelles urteil des olg münchen besagt, das sich derjenige u.u. strafbar macht, der solche beträge von abzockerfirmen, wie die genannte firma offensichtlich ist, einfordert. das könnte dann auch auf den provider anwendbar sein, wenn dieser versucht, mit mahnschreiben unter androhung der anschlusssperrung den betrag einzufordern.

l.g.rudi


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

Liebe Leute,

schaut bitte unbedingt mal hier rein: Sms Abos & Sms Abzocke - Sms & Handy Forum
(sehr informatives Forum!) auch hier haben sich zahlreiche Geschädigte gemeldet, von denen sehr viele inzwischen 

erstens ihr Geld zurück bekommen haben und 

zweitens Strafanzeige gegen die Verantwortlichen von net und bob mobile erstattet haben.

Wer selbst Strafanzeige erstattet hat oder erstatten möchte, bitte hier melden

*****

oder wenn Ihr Euch als Zeugen zur Verfügung stellen möchtet. 

Lasst Euch nicht für dumm verkaufen!
Holt Euch Euer Geld zurück!
Erstattet Strafanzeige!

Viele Grüße,
Wiebke


----------



## KathyR (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

Aaaalso - mein Fall hat sich wohl endgültig geklärt. 

Ich habe der Telekom noch einmal schriftlich mitgeteilt, dass ich den Betrag nicht bezahlen werde und ich es außerdem eine Unverschämtheit finde, dass ich von einem Herren des Vorstandes angeschrieben wurde, dass er das Problem noch einmal an die diversen Firmen, wie net mobile AG/Bob mobile oder Wireless Solutions Ltd.,  weitergeleitet hat (da ich ja keine wirkliche Antwort von denen bekam oder der Brief ungeöffnet zurückkam, wg ADRESSE NICHT VORHANDEN) und 5 Tage nach diesem Brief von wegen " das Problem wurde noch einmal an unsere KOOPERATIONSPARTNER weitergeleitet, bitte haben Sie Geduld" kommt dann eine Mahnung mit Inkasso- und SCHUFA-Drohung..!!

Nun ja schließlich habe ich mich an eine Zeitung gewandt und alle Unterlagen zu diesem Fall an einen der Journalisten weitergeleitet (wie ich es der Telekom schon einige Schreiben vorher angedroht habe). 

Und genau einen Tag später rief mich eine Dame der Telekom an und teilte mir mit, dass sich die Sache für mich erledigt hat und sie mir das Geld gutschreiben. Ich muss an die Fremdanbieter bzw ja die Telekom auf einmal keinen Cent mehr zahlen  

Nun ja, da hat die Telekom wohl Bammel gekriegt nachdem die Zeitung meinem Problem auf den Grund ging und da mal angerufen hat  

Also wenn ihr auch solche Probleme habt und die Telekom Schwierigkeiten macht, kann ich euch nur raten damit an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen. 
Ihr spart euch nen Haufen Anwaltskosten, falls ihr das Glück habt und die Telekom auf eure Öffentlichkeitsarbeit reagiert. Aber es wäre einen Versuch wert - wie ihr seht hat es bei mir geklappt!!!! 

Liebe Grüße

Kathy


----------



## M&M2005 (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*



KathyR schrieb:


> Aaaalso - mein Fall hat sich wohl endgültig geklärt.



ohne das ich mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hätte, stellen sich mir nach Deinem Post folgende Fragen:

1. was hat die Telekom mit SMSen zu tun ? Meinst Du evtl. T-Mobile ?
2. wenn Dein Anbieter den für einen Dritt-Anbieter geforderten Betrag storniert, solltest Du nicht davon ausgehen das der Fall "endgültig" geklärt ist, sondern mit einer Mahnung über den Drittanbieter rechnen.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2009)

*BoB Mobile SMS Abzockerei und wie ich mein Geld zurück erhielt*

Wie alle hier im Forum hatte es auch mich erwischt - nur hatte ich es erst Monate später entdeckt, weil ich meine Telefonrechnungen unvorsichtigerweise über das sog. Lastschriftverfahren automatisch und direkt durch die Bank beglichen hatte. Diesen Fehler  habe ich als erstes korrigiert. Mir wurden seit April - Oktober 2009 regelmässig Monat für Monat CHF 50.80 abgezockt. Stets auf die gleiche fiese Art: Mehrmals im Monat 3 SMS hinter einander (jedes kostet CHF 4.65!). Diese hatte ich jeweils einfach als Spam weggeklickt bis es mir mal zu blöd wurde und versuchte, diese Spam SMS abzustellen. Erfolglos natürlich! Auf diese Weise entstand mir ein Gesamtschaden von CHF 390.60. Diese unverschämte Bande bei Bob Mobile behauptete auch in meinem Fall, ich hätte ein Abo "für Klingeltöne und so..." - wie man mir weismachen wollte - bestellt. Völliger Unsinn, denn "Klingeltöne und so..." interessieren mich überhaupt nicht. 

Als erstes erstattete ich am 23. Oktober 2009 STRAFANZEIGE gegen Bob Mobile. Gleichzeitig forderte ich das "edle" Unternehmen mit eingeschriebenem Brief auf, mir unverzüglich den Schaden zu vergüten. Gleichentags orientierte ich meinen Telefonanbieter SUNRISE über die Machenschaften und erfuhr von denen, dass ihnen Bob Mobile wegen solcher Vorkommnisse bekannt sei. Die Antwort auf meine Frage, warum mein Telefonanbieter ihre Kunden nicht vor solchen Trickdieben schützt, sind die mir noch schuldig. Der Grund dürfte auf der Hand liegen: Die kassieren wohl auch ganz tüchtig bei diesen Geschäften! Aber ich bestehe auf eine Antwort auf meine Frage. Andere Telefongsellschaften haben verantwortungsvoller gehandelt und die Bob Mobile Nummer gesperrt.

Ich meldete den Vorfall ferner dem Schweizer Fernsehen (Redaktion Kassensturz, welche sich mit unlauteren Machenschaften dieser Sorte in der Öffentlickeit befasst), genau so wie dem "Schweizer Beobachter", einem Organ, welches in der Öffentlichkeit solchen [........] nachgeht. Bei denen hatte ich auch eine Rechtsschutzversicherung abgeschlossen und  den Fall auch dieser überreicht. Ferner orientierte ich das BUNDESAMT FÜR KOMMUNIKATION in Biel und das STAATSSEKRETARIAT FÜR WIRTSCHAFT SECO in Bern und obendrein den Ombudsmann <www.ombudscom.ch>. Diese Salve  hat gewirkt! Zuerst schrieb mir Bob Mobile in einem Brief, dass sie Wert auf "zufriedene Kunden" legen und offerierten mir CHF 180 als "Kulanzerstattungsangebot". Dieses Angebot wies ich umgehend zurück und machte Bob Mobile darauf aufmerksam, dass ihr "Kulanzangebot" einem Eingeständnis der Unrechtmässigkeit ihres Tuns gleichkommt. Ich gab ihnen nochmals wenige Tage Frist, mir den Gesamtschaden zurück zu erstatten. Falls ich innerhalb der genannten Frist mein Geld wieder auf meinem Konto habe, würde ich die Sache mit Groll und Verachtung auf sich beruhen lassen, anderenfalls würde das Rechtsverfahren fortgesetzt. Dann endlich hatten die "feinen Herrschaften" eingesehen, dass sie bei mir auf Granit beissen und hatten mir den Schaden von CHF 390.60 vollumfänglich auf mein Bankkonto überwiesen...!

Zur Information für die, die es noch nicht wissen: Die deutsche Firma Bob Mobile ist eine Tochter des österreichischen Unternehmens 

DIMOCO Direct Mobile Communications GmbH
Campus 21, Businesspark Wien Süd
Professor Liebermann-Strasse A01/405
A-2345 Brunn im Gebirge / Österreich
Tel. +43-1-86670 210 50
Fax +43-1-86670 210 51
Mail:    [email protected]
Web:      DIMOCO - DIRECT MOBILE COMMUNICATIONS

In der SCHWEIZ haben die eine Niederlassung:

DIMOCO Direct Mobile Communications GmbH
Baarerstrasse 94
6300 Zug

Tel. +41-(0)41 560 91 12
Fax +41-(0)41 560 91 99
Mail:    [email protected]
Web:      www.dimoco.ch

Euch allen viel Glück und bleibt hartnäckig und entschlossen am Ball. Es ist zwar mit Aufwand verbunden, aber es lohnt sich, der Saubande das Bein zu stellen!

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*Gegendarstellung:*

In obigem Artikel wird geschrieben:





> (...)Die deutsche Firma Bob Mobile ist eine Tochter des österreichischen Unternehmens
> 
> DIMOCO Direct Mobile Communications GmbH
> Campus 21, Businesspark Wien Süd
> ...



Die DIMOCO Direct Mobile Communications GmbH stellt dazu fest:


> Bob Mobile AG ist KEINE Tochter der österreichischen DIMOCO - Direct Mobile Communications GmbH. DIMOCO ist ein internationaler Mobile Service Anbieter im Business-to-Business-Bereich. Als solcher stellen wir Unternehmen unsere Netzanbindungen zum Versand von elektronischen Nachrichten zur Verfügung. Wir haben daher so genannte Anbindungsverträge mit allen Mobilfunknetzbetreibern abgeschlossen. SMS/MMS mit den jeweiligen Inhalten werden somit nicht von uns sondern über unsere Anbindungen versandt. Diensteanbieter sind in allen Fällen unsere Businesskunden, die auch für den Dienst Verantwortung tragen. Unsere Businesskunden bestimmen daher, an wen welche SMS/MMS gesandt wird und sind dabei verpflichtet, alle gesetzlichen Bestimmungen einzuhalten. Insbesondere dürfen unsere Businesskunden daher an niemanden SMS/MMS senden, der dafür keine Zustimmung erteilte. DIMOCO ist lediglich Dienstleister für die Businesskunden. Aufgrund der Verträge darf DIMOCO davon ausgehen, dass die Zustimmung zum Erhalt der SMS/MMS erteilt wurde.
> 
> Mag. (FH) Margit Anglmaier
> Vice President PR & Marketing Manager
> DIMOCO Direct Mobile Communications GmbH




Computerbetrug.de ist nach Paragraf 10 des Bayrischen Pressegesetzes verpflichtet, die Gegendarstellung ohne Rücksicht auf ihren Wahrheitsgehalt zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

wireless solution ltd. erreicht man vom handy unter 581655 (€ 0,29/min) und vom festnetz unter 01805 905180 (€ 0,22/min)
ich habe dort gerade angerufen (ziemlich böse, da ich seit 6 monaten unbemerkt zahle); das abo, das angeblich aufgrund der teilnahme an einem online IQ-test zustande gekommen ist, wurde sofort gekündigt und per sms sogar bestätigt. ich hoffe, dass damit wirklich das geld-aus-demfenster-schmeissen ein ende hat.
falls nicht, werde ich in diesem forum davon berichten


----------



## Jenspeterhorn (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

das Abo wurde gekündigt???:scherzkeks:
Sagt mal, habt Ihr zuviel Geld oder begreift Ihr die Masche nicht?
Entweder jeder Geschädigte fordert über seinen Provider das Geld zurück, und erstattet Anzeige auch gegen den Provider oder der Spuk wird nie ein Ende haben.
Einer Kündigung eines nicht geschlossenen Vertrages, eigentlich nicht möglich. Es gibt aber an Deutschen Amtsgerichten viele "Weltfremde" Richter, die das dann als nachträgliche Bestätigung/Anerkennung eines Vertrages werten könnten! . . . . . . Merke "Die Gerechtigkeit wohnt in einer Etage zu der die Justiz keinen Zutritt hat". . . 
Als Fakt und nochmals Aufforderung:
Zusammenschließen und gemeinsam mit Anzeige und Klage gegen die "[edit]bande" vorgehen, damit meine ich auch die Provider! 
Ich erhoffe mir nun Zuschriften von Kunden bei O 2 
Danke
Meine Daten sind im Netz unter meinem Namen zu finden!
Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

hallo jenspeterhorn, ich bin kunde bei o2 seid januar dieses jahres(2011) eigendlich für meinen sohn und habe jetzt eine handy-rechnung bekommen wo ich 87 EUR + mehwst. für sms (dimoco GmbH) bezahlen soll. mein sohn hat keine ahnung wie das passiert ist. auf jeden fall die rechnung ist da und ich bin nicht bereit für eine abzocke zu bezahlen. nur weiss ich nicht genau was ich jetzt unternehmen soll. bitte hilf mir wenn du erfahrungen damit hast. vielen dank mona


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

@ Mona, ich will dem JPH nicht vorgreifen anber warum wendest du dich nicht direkt an die Firma? Impressum - DIMOCO Österreich - Mobile Payment | Mobile Messaging



> DIMOCO Direct Mobile Communications GmbH
> Campus 21 Businesspark Wien Süd
> Professor-Liebermann-Straße A01/405
> A-2345 Brunn am Gebirge
> ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abzocke per SMS und niemand weiß was zu tun ist?*

Unbedingt den Grundsatzartikel lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.html



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Variante 2
> Später zanken.
> Um sich Sperre, Kündigung und Schadenersatz für die restliche Laufzeit zu ersparen, erhebt man zwar Einwendungen (kündigt für die Zukunft) zahlt aber unter Vorbehalt. Am Ende der Laufzeit rechnet man dann mit den Gebühren des letzten Monates auf. Vorteil: Man streitet nur um die „Drittanbieterentgelte“ und spart sich den Rattenschwanz um den Restvertrag.


----------



## Uwe72 (15 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade eher durch Zufall auf dieses Thema gestoßen.
Habe selbst Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Hatte vor 3 Monaten plötzlich einen Posten auf der Rechnung den ich mir nicht erklären konnte. Habe daraufhin bei der net mobile AG in Düsseldorf angerufen....
Eine nette Dame am anderen Ende hat mir dann erklärt das meine Tochter mit meinem Handy einen Dienst gestartet hat den sie im Internet gesehen hat. Irgendein Spy gedöns...
Die Dame konnte mir sagen wann das war und mit welcher Handynr.
netmobil ist irgendwie nur ein technischer Diensteleister (wortlaut der Frau) für diverse Firmen. Einige dieser Firmen bieten Dienste im Internet oder imFernsehen an die mit Abos verbunden sind.
Lange rede kurzer Sinn, die Frau am telefon sagte mir wie man den dienst sofort beenden kann:

Unter www.gopay.de/abo kann man sich anmelden, und findet dort eine Übersicht der aktiven Abos, Dienste usw. dort kann man alles deaktivieren.
Eine Bestätigung der deaktivierung bekommt man prompt per SMS zugeschickt....

Hoffe ich konnte euch helfen!

LG

Uwe


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2011)

Uwe72 schrieb:


> Spy gedöns...
> 
> netmobil ist irgendwie nur ein technischer Diensteleister (wortlaut der Frau) für diverse Firmen.


In deinem Fall wohl für Mobilespy von der Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH, siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...gmbh-alias-mobilespy.32944/page-7#post-319798


----------



## USchmitz70 (20 September 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

hatte letzte Woche ebenfalls einen Posten von der net mobile AG auf der Rechnung.
Nach einer kleinen Internetrecherche habe ich relativ schnell die Kundenservice Nummer gefunden und dort angerufen.

Der Herr am anderen Ende hatte mir erklärt das meine Tochter eine Handy Suchsoftware von Bob Mobile, einem Kunden der net mobile AG, im Internet gesehen und per Handy aktiviert hat.
Mir wurde das Datum und die Handynummer genannt mit welcher sie es aktiviert hat.

Wurde dann auf www.gopay/abo verwiesen wo ich nach einer anmeldung das Abo sehen und auch unproblematisch STOPPEN konnte!

VG

U


----------



## Zip (30 September 2011)

So siehts aus!

Auf dieser Gopay Seite kann man sich alles angucken und beenden!

Bei mir war es ein online Game was ich zeitweise mal gezockt habe.
Wusste auch erst nicht um was es geht Als mir der Kundenservice aber gesagt hat wusse ich es wieder.
Konnte mir per Handy da so Items und son Zeugs holen...und die Bezahlung lief anscheinend über die net mobile...

Alles im grünen bereich also!


----------



## Harrald (13 Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen,

neuderdings (oder schon länger??) ist diese net mobile AG bei Wikipedia zu finden:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_mobile

Und wenn man ganz genau schaut betreiben die auch einen eigenen Blog:

www.net-m.de/blog

Oder kennt ihr das schon?!?

Gruß

Harrald


----------



## Devilfrank (14 Oktober 2011)

Oh schöne, heile Welt bei Net-Mobile...
Aber es stimmt schon, da gibt´s eine Wikipediaseite zu. Und auch eine Diskussion darüber.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diskussion:Net_mobile


----------



## Kescher (13 Dezember 2011)

Ich teile euer Problem und war heute beim Anwalt und werde mich wehren, dem jungenn Abiturenten möchht ich empfehlen zu seinem zuständigen Amtsgericht  zu gehen und sich einen Berechtigungsschein für Beratungshilfe für 10 Euro zu holen.
Damit kannst du zu jedem Anwalt und dich beratenlassen und dich außergerichtlich vertreten lassen.
Gehts dann vor Gericht und du hast wenig Geld kannst Prozesskostenhilfe beantragen.
Ich werds so machen
Ach war übrigens auch bei der Polizei und die sagten mir,dass ne Anzeige nix bringt und ich keine machen könne.
Der Bundeszentrale hab ichs auch gemeldetund bei meinen Anbieter eine Mehrwertsperre erlangt, wodurch keiner via meiner Telefonrechnung buchen kann.
Übrigens haben mir dieses und andere Foren bei meinen Ideen zur Abwehr dieser Sache geholfen.
Hoff jetzt auf Ruhe für uns alle. Hoff jemand greift mal zum Faustrecht gegen soche *********grrr


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2011)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Oh schöne, heile Welt bei Net-Mobile...
> Aber es stimmt schon, da gibt´s eine Wikipediaseite zu. Und auch eine Diskussion darüber.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diskussion:Net_mobile


jaja


> Interessant wäre im Zuge dieser Überarbeitung auch die Rolle der NetMobile im Zusammenhang mit Abzockgeschäften im Internet- und Handybereich (Drittanbieterfallen) zu beleuchten


Oh ja, und auch die netten Töchterlein wären interessant:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&site=&q=01039 net-mobile&oq=01039 net-mobile&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1292l4506l0l5177l16l16l0l8l0l0l297l1104l4.2.2l8l0

(dieser Googlelink bringt sogar noch eine weitere interessante Notiz zu Tage... Bankverein W*, war da nicht was?)

Schon 2004 hatte die Firma Rechtfertigungsbedarf
http://www.pressrelations.de/new/st...etail=1&r=153155&sid=&aktion=jour_pm&quelle=0

Kurz zuvor schwebte der Geist noch über dem Seligenstädter Kreisel 
Wir vergessen hier nie nichts, gelle?

(und noch ältere Geschichten aus dem "Zollhof 17" erzähle ich dann ein andermal...)


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2011)

was ist eigentlich aus den hier dokumentierten Fallen der Bobmobile geworden? Die sind ja natürlich Partner der net-mobile, immerhin wurden sie von den britischen Regulierern bestraft (kleiner Witz)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/uk-strafe-gegen-bobmobile-guerilla-mobile-gmbh.32983/


----------



## tcher (20 Dezember 2011)

Bei Vodafone hat man doch eigentlich eine übersicht der eigenen abgeschlossenen ABOs. Ich selbst hab glücklicherweise keine und kann deshalb nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen. Am besten ist immer das Kleingedruckte lesen.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Dezember 2011)

Wahre Worte gelassen ausgesprochen...


----------



## mate (9 März 2012)

So kündigtst du ein dimoco abo:

geh auf die dimoco website kundenservice; unten findest du den link logon für tmobile Dtl., vodafone dtl. und o2 dtl.: http://services.dimoco.at/customercare/welcome.do
dort musst du dich mit deiner handy nummer einloggen; sie senden dir einen pincode per sms;
bist du eingeloggt findest du eine liste deiner abos, sämtliche transaktionen der letzten 6 monate und die möglichkeit, dein abo zu kündigen.

Melde die abzocke beim verbraucherschutzverband!


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2012)

mate schrieb:


> Melde die abzocke beim verbraucherschutzverband!


Wer ist das, meinst du den in Wiesbaden (DVS) und wem sollte so eine Meldung nutzen?


----------



## sisky (10 März 2012)

Hallo,


ich hab auf meiner aktuellen T-Mobile Rechnung auch einen Betrag von 59,88 EUR für angebliche Leistungen der Dimoco Germany GmbH. 

Ich hab bei T-Mobile angerufen und den Betrag reklamiert. Mir wurde gesagt, dass sie dagegen nichts machen könne, da es laut Gesetz erlaubt sei, Forderungen von Drittanbietern durchzulassen und ich müsste mich an die Dimoco wenden, damit ich den Betrag zurückbekomme.

Dort habe ich dann angerufen und das Call Center der Dimoco sagte mir, dass sie nicht einsehen können, welche Leistungen ich in Anspruch genommen habe.

Ich will auf jeden Fall mein Geld zurück, da ich keinen Vertrag mit der Dimoco abgeschlossen habe. 

Schreibe jetzt der Telekom, dass ich den Betrag nicht zahle mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt. Wenn die sich querstellen, dann muss ich es wohl so wie andere machen, dass ich mich an die Presse wende und vielleicht auch ein 
bisschen schlechte Kommentare bei Facebook und Twitter schreibe. 

Meint Ihr, es ist ratsam, sich auf der Internetseite der Dimoco anzumelden um zu sehen, welche Leistungen ich angeblich genutzt haben soll?? Immerhin, zocken die einen ja mit allen Mitteln ab.


----------



## JennyNK (17 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe auf meiner Handyrechnung nun von Dimoco 19.96€ abgebucht bekommen. Ich habe nie eine SMS erhalten, oder sonst irgendetwas angeklickt. Als einzigstes fällt mir ein, dass ich mir über mein Windows-Phone "Whatsapp" herunter geladen habe und den Bestätigungscode per SMS erhalten habe. Kann DIMOCO dahinter stecken? Habe bei der Telekom nun die Drittanbietersperre reinmachen lassen. Die Frau bei der Telekomhotline war sehr freundlich und gab mir auch nochmal den Rat, wenn man bei Dimoco anruft, nicht zu sagen ich will meinen Vertrag/Abo "kündigen", sondern "reklamieren", denn andernfalls gibt man zu einen Vertrag/Abo abgeschlossen zu haben. Leider ist Wochenende und bei Dimoco ist keiner zu erreichen. Bin mal gespannt, ob man da irgendwann mal jemanden erreicht und es was bringt. ODer meint ihr schriftlich oder email wäre sinnvoller??


----------



## Reducal (17 März 2012)

JennyNK schrieb:


> HAls einzigstes fällt mir ein, dass ich mir über mein Windows-Phone "Whatsapp" herunter geladen habe und den Bestätigungscode per SMS erhalten habe. Kann DIMOCO dahinter stecken?


Whatsapp ist im ersten Jahr kostenlos, danach 0,99 $ im Jahr.

Aber irgendwie mischen die da auch mit: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?20233-82550-Nerv-SMS&p=159367&viewfull=1#post159367 (aus 2008).


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2012)

Whatsapp kostet - je nach Plattform - ab dem Download Geld und richtig, die Handynummer wird über eine SMS verifiziert. Ich hab das auch auf zwei Handies installiert, mit Abo hat das aber nix zu tun.


----------



## Systemkiller (22 März 2012)

Bei dieser Abzockmasche lassen einen die Anbieter so im Regen stehen.
Das einzige auf das man sich verlassen kann ist, wenn die einen ausgenommen haben
kommen die noch zur Beerdigung und Pissen dir auf dein Grab!

Da hilft nur der gang zur Polizei um gegen Dimoco, Carmunity etc. Strafanzeige zu stellen.
Die Telekom zB. kümmert sich in Sachen Drittanbieter nicht ein bischen um ihre Kunden.
Da kann man sich nur von seinem Anbieter trennen. Wenn das alle geprellten machen gehen die Anbieter auch wieder auf Abstand von diesen kriminellen Gesindel.


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2012)

...nur bekommen die Provider von den Strafanzeigen und deren Ausgang nichts mit. Zum Rest liest sich der Nachbarthread ganz gut: Anzeigendiskussion


----------



## Der Rächer (8 Mai 2012)

Wer zivilrechtlich dagegen vorgehen will, hat im Prinzip gute Chancen.

Für Dimoco habe ich einen "Titel".

Wer Infos braucht, kann sich gerne an mich wenden.


----------



## Hippo (8 Mai 2012)

Der Rächer schrieb:


> ...Für Dimoco habe ich einen "Titel"...


 
Soll heißen?

Von einer direkten Kontaktaufnahme raten wir bei noch unbekannten Usern ab


----------



## Der Rächer (8 Mai 2012)

Soll heißen, dass mit anwaltlicher Hilfe erfolgreich gegen die vorgegangen ist und das Geld wieder zurück kam. Man bekommt bei erfolgreichen Prozessen einen sogenannten "Titel".

Ich brauche auch keine persönlichen Daten oder sonstige persönliche Infos. Ich würde dem Interessent lediglich die Adresse meines Anwalts geben, der die Sache durchgezogen hat. Was daraus wird, kann jeder selbst entscheiden.

Natürlich kann jeder selbst zu seinem eigenen Anwalt gehen und das mit dem klären, die Chancen sind nicht schlecht. Meiner hatte halt Erfolg und muss so verm. nicht alles nochmal von vorne durchziehen.

Wie gesagt, ich gebe dem Interessent lediglich einen Link und eine Adresse, falls Bedarf zum Handeln besteht. Es muss niemand mir gegenüber seine Idendität preis geben.

Ich will nur helfen, da ich den Schei** ebenfalls hinter mir habe.


----------



## Hippo (8 Mai 2012)

Die Warnung geht auch nicht gegen Dich persönlich.
Es ist das Ergebnis von - ich sag mal "unschönen" Erfahrungen die unbedarfte User machen mußten und in die Fänge von sogenannten Maulwürfen der Gegenseite geraten sind.


----------



## Der Rächer (8 Mai 2012)

Kein Problem. Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht.

Wenn Du möchtest, kann ich Dir die beiden Infos zukommen lassen und Du kannst selbst mal schauen.


----------



## santo1405 (9 Mai 2012)

Hallo.
Am 03.Mai ist mir auch so etwas passiert!
Berührte wohl etwas,dass mit SPACKO TV zu tun hat.Sofort kam eine SMS :
Die schrägsten Videos für dein Handy bei Spacko TV!
Mit deiner Flatrate auf http://wap.spacko-tv.net runterladen.Hilfe:
08008364782.......
Bin (noch) Kunde bei Mobilcom Debitel,die noch immer nicht in der Lage sind,ihre Kunden durch eine Drittanbieter Sperre zu schützen!
Mein Anwalt ist wohl der einzige,der eine wirksame und zügige Kündigung direkt bei den Abzock"unternehmen" Spacko TV durchsetzen kann.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Der Rächer (9 Mai 2012)

Ich habe gestern bei O2 die Sperre einrichten lassen. O2 hat auch lange gebraucht, um den Kunden endlich einen gewissen Schutz anzubieten.

Die Frage ist, ob eine Kündigung überhaupt nötig ist, denn Du hast sicherlich keine Willenserklärung (wie auch immer) abgegeben aber da kann Dich Dein Anwalt besser aufklären.

Oft ist eine Kündigung ein Eingeständnis, das simmer so aussieht, als wenn man was willentlich abgeschlossen und später bereut hat, daher widerspreche ich immer zuerst den Forderungen.

Aber wie gesagt, da Du einen Anwalt hast, wird er Dich sicher gut beraten (leider sind nicht alle Anwälte auf Onlinerecht spezialisiert aber hier geht es ja auch ums Vertragsrecht).


----------



## Teleton (9 Mai 2012)

> Bin (noch) Kunde bei Mobilcom Debitel,die noch immer nicht in der Lage sind,ihre Kunden durch eine Drittanbieter Sperre zu schützen!


Klar können die technisch, die wollen nur nicht.


----------



## Der Rächer (11 Mai 2012)

Ich denke, das wird wohl auch nicht mehr so lange bleiben (können), denn bei O2 hat sich letztendlich auch was getan, denn ich kenne viele, die dann lieber gewechselt haben ....


----------



## Hippo (11 Mai 2012)

... och wenn ich aber überlege bis der Baum der Erkenntnis bei O2 Früchte getragen hat ...


----------



## santo1405 (11 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich ging in die Mobilecom Debitel Filiale in Rinteln.
Ich erklärte der jungen Angestellten,dass es um Spacko TV geht und zeigte Ihr die SpTV SMS.
Sie ging ins Internet,gab dann meine Handy-Nummer ein und sagte,dass mein "Abo" nun gekündigt sei und ich innerhalb von 24 Stunden eine Bestätigungs SMS von W2Mobile bekommen würde!
Es dauerte nicht lange....und dann kam das:
w2mobile:Wir haben Ihre Anfrage erhalten und bestätigen die Kündigung.
Diese SMS ist kostenlos.
Hilfe:[email protected] oder 08008364782

.....so weit,so gut.....

Viele grüße


----------



## Julichen (15 Oktober 2012)

KathyR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Genauso wie viele von euch werden mir auch monatlich Geldbeträge über meine Handyrechnung von diesen dubiosen Firmen abgebucht.
> Mittlerweile sind es 3 (!) Fremdanbieter und ich habe mich NICHT mit meiner Handynummer irgendwo im Internet angemeldet.
> ...


 
Hätte ich an deiner Stelle schon längst gemacht, da es sich oft um Abos handelt, die egal, ob du was auch immer mit deinem Handy tust eine Grundgebühr haben. Ich hab mich jetzt sofort beim Anwalt gemeldet und auch alle Drittanbieter vom Netzbetreiber sperren lassen. Bei mir waren sie durch Apps, die ich schon längst gelöscht hatte hinzugekommen, hatten aber noch nichts abgebucht, bei meinem Bruder schon, und jetzt sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Julichen (15 Oktober 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wer ist das, meinst du den in Wiesbaden (DVS) und wem sollte so eine Meldung nutzen?


 
Am besten den in Wiesbaden, da der landesweit ist, wahlweise auch bei dem von deinem Bundesland, da der einfach regionaler ist, somit besser zu erreichen (da die nicht ganz so viel zu tun haben) Es nutzt natürlich allen: Zuerst den "Opfern" solcher Fallen und dann natürlich den Sammelanklägern, die über die Kripo am laufen sind, dass Dimoco und andere endlich rechtlich als gesetzeswidrig angeklagt werden können und nicht weitere Fallen stellen.


----------



## Sylvie (13 November 2012)

Hallo, warum Ihnen Ihr Handyanbieter z.B. A1 wegen der Mehrwertnummern nicht hilft hat folgenden Grund. Die stecken nämlich alle unter einer Decke. Wenn Ihnen pro Mehrwert 1,99 Euro berechnet werden, bekommt von dieser Summe 45% Ihr Handyanbieter, 30% die Firma die Ihnen die Mehrwert gesendet hat, 20% das Finanzamt und den Rest der Auftraggeber. Also ist das ein beträchtlicher Gewinn was Ihr Handyanbieter mit diesen dubiosen Firmen mit verdient. Ich würde den Handyanbieter fragen, woher diese Firma die Ihnen die Mehrwert gesendet hat, Ihre Mobilnummer herhat. So sieht es wirklich aus und Die tun immer voll unschuldig.


----------



## manu040 (25 Januar 2013)

Ich habe Weihnachten eine SMS bekommen: Sie haben eine (1) wichtige Nachricht http://msg2mobile.net/c/wap?i=9m4/JG1vuYAN

Das Handy war neu und ich dachte dies sei eine Grußkarte und habe den Link angeklickt. Es kam die Meldung keine Verbindung. Einen Tag später bekam ich eine SMS von Aldi Talk, dass man mir 4,99 € abgebucht hat für ein Abo. Danach folgte gleich die nächste SMS mit einem anderen Link, den ich aber direkt gelöscht habe. Nach Rücksprache mit Aldi Talk bzw. Eplus erklärte man mir, dass ich durch das anklicken des Links ein Abo abgeschlossen hätte. Man darf keine Kunden ungefragt anrufen, aber so kann man ein Abo abschließen? Und ich wusste nicht einmal was es für ein Abo ist. Ich hatte keine Gegenleistung. Man hat aber sofort die Drittanbietersperre eingerichtet, was ja alleine schon komisch ist. Wenn ich einen Vertrag gehabt hätte, könnte Aldi Talk dies auch nicht so einfach sperren. Nun habe ich versucht an die Anschrift oder einer Telefon-Nr. zu kommen um meine 4,99 € zurück zu bekommen. Eplus hatte es erst einmal nicht nötig zu antworten. In der dritten Email habe ich eine Frist gesetzt und gedroht, alles bei Facebook zu posten und teilen zu lassen. Innerhalb von zwei Tagen hatte ich mein Geld wieder gut geschrieben. Da ich extra keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe, war ich echt überrascht es sowas auch mit einem Prepaidhandy geht.
Also bloß nicht kündigen, einfach Rabatz machen und zur Not an die Presse oder WDR gehen.
Allen viel Glück
manu040


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2013)

manu040 schrieb:


> Man darf keine Kunden ungefragt anrufen, aber so kann man ein Abo abschließen?


So jedenfalls nicht aber die Anbieter machen das einfach. Und weil ePlus gut 1/3 mit verdient und über den Beschiss Bescheid weiß, lohnt sich solcher Rabaz meistens. Also, gut gelaufen!

Immerhin weiß ePlus ohnehin nicht, der dieser msg2mobile.net sein soll. Evtl. ist das ja der hier:


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mobilewap Serviceteam
> ______________________________
> Online Live Entertainment LTD.
> 
> ...


...in Hong Kong? Das ich nicht lache! Das sind alles Halunken, die sowas machen! Nur, gegen die ist nicht wirklich ein Kraut gewachsen, so lange der betroffene Nutzer da irgend was, nicht nachvollziehbares an seinem Handy rumgewischt hat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Januar 2013)

Für ca. 16 Euro gibt es die Firmeninfos
https://www.totalcredit.com.hk/publ...sid=&Number=HKL1276634&lvCurPage=1&optSearch=

Hat zufällig jemand eine Postfachangabe dazu? Bekannt ist z.B. "Flat 01B3 10/F."

Aber das wurde ja hier schon verlinkt. Da fällt mir nur ein...


> sweeds for my sweed


Vielleicht ist ja doch ein Kraut gewachsen, das hilft...


> Überschrift gemäß Einstweiliger Verfügung 6 O 351/11 entfernt





> Eigentlich könnte dort auch xxxxx GmbH (vormals: xxxxxxx GmbH) der umtriebigen Abzocker xxxx & xxxxx stehen, denn niemand anders als diese xxxxxxx stecken hinter dem Webangebot.


Überschriften kann man rausklagen, wenn man, egal wie, genug Geld dafür übrig hat... Gedanken sind frei...
Dann wäre die Sache doch in München klärungsbedürftig? Und -fähig?

Da gibt's eben auch noch einen Filehoster x7 mit der registrierten Adresse im HK-Handelsregister. Die Schnittmenge davon könnte man sich dann näher anschauen. Aber Handschuhe tragen, wenn man im Dreck wühlt!

16 Euro kann ich gerne spenden, falls mir jemand konkreten Bedarf nachwesen kann


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 16 Euro kann ich gerne spenden, falls mir jemand konkreten Bedarf nachwesen kann


 Spendiere mir lieber mal ne Halbe, wenn wir uns wieder treffen.


----------



## lopoo (31 Januar 2013)

hallo mein name ist lopoo, bei mir wird jede woche von www . quiz-fever . de 4,99€ abgebucht und das schon seit einem jahr .kann mir jemand helfen das zu stopen.(habe keine ahnung wie das zustande kamm habe keinen vertrag oder so gemacht)ich bedanke mich im voraus
lg lopoo

[modedit by Hippo: Link entschärft]


----------



## Hippo (31 Januar 2013)

Wie das exakt zustandekam können wir Dir auch nicht sagen. Wie du es beenden kannst steht auf der von Dir angegebenen Website


> *Ablauf: Der Teilnehmer registriert sich mit seiner Mobilfunknummer, und kann dann eine per SMS gesendete TAN eingeben. Erst dann ist der Dienst aktiviert. Der Teilnehmer muss mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein. Danach beantwortet der Teilnehmer 10 Wissens- und mathematische Fragen. Der Teilnehmer, der in einer beliebigen Woche bis zum 31.05.2013 die meisten Fragen in der schnellsten Zeit richtig beantwortet, gewinnt den Preis. Jeder User hat einmal die Woche die Chance auf Teilnahme und Erreichen der 6-Monatsbestzeit. Der Dienst kostet wöchentlich 4.99 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer. Der Dienst ist ein Abonnement *und kann jederzeit über den Link "Vertrag kündigen" oder über Kontakt gekündigt werden*. Wird er nicht gekündigt, verlängert sich der Dienst um eine weitere Woche. Dies wird per SMS mitgeteilt. Apple Inc. ist kein Sponsor von und steht in keiner Verbindung mit Ordanduu oder diesem Dienst.


Ob Du eine Chance hast Dein Geld wiederzukriegen hängt a) von Deinen Nerven und b) davon ab ob Du einen Vertrag oder ein Prepaid-Handy hast


----------



## lopoo (31 Januar 2013)

danke hippo,habe ich schon geht aber ncht oder machen es nicht aber ich kann es ja nochmal probieren.habe ein prepaid handy
lg lopoo
ps.melde mich


----------



## Teleton (31 Januar 2013)

Bist Du über Dein Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden?


----------



## lopoo (31 Januar 2013)

nein, geht nicht zu kündigen weis nicht wie habe alles probiert
was kann ich jetzt tun?
lg


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2013)

lopoo schrieb:


> habe ein prepaid handy


Dann wende dich an deinen Prepaidprovider.


----------



## lopoo (1 Februar 2013)

ok mach ich ,mal sehen was mir da gesagt wird
lg und danke


----------



## Sh4dow (20 März 2013)

ich hab vor nichma 5 tagen ne sms  von de.mobile-info.cc  ich hätte doch ein abo. :" Hallo. Sie haben aktuell EUR 274,95 für Abos verbraucht. Weiterhin viel Spaß. Abos verwalten unter de.mobile-info.cc." nu meine frage an euch würde es überhaupt etwas bewirken wenn ich auf den link in der sms reagiere oder würde ich damit vor Gericht unglaubwürdig erscheinen ? Mein handy hatt in diesem fall leider keinen Vertrag bin bei kongstar mit ner prepaid karte. die einzigsten dinger die ich mir gezogen hab waren spiele ausm play store. Frage 1. wie kommt man in dere abofalle? , Frage 2 wie kommt man am besten wieder raus ( im ideall fall mit der geklauten Knete)?


danke im vorraus


----------



## BenTigger (20 März 2013)

Hmmm Prepaid und dann 274,95 an Abo?
Hast du Abbuchungen auf deiner Prepaidkarte?
Hast du die 274,95 Euro auf die Karte aufgeladen?
Hast du ne drittanbietersperre? (Nein? dann SOFORT einrichten lasen)
Bist du Abos eingegangen?


----------



## Hippo (20 März 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Hmmm Prepaid und dann 274,95 an Abo?
> Hast du Abbuchungen auf deiner Prepaidkarte?
> Hast du die 274,95 Euro auf die Karte aufgeladen?


 
Dazu noch eine Frage - kaufst Du Nachladekarten oder wird da über Abbuchung "nachgeladen"


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2013)

Sh4dow schrieb:


> Frage 1. wie kommt man in dere abofalle?


abgesehen von kriminellen Machenschaften (Trojaner und ähnliches) und abgesehen von "abischtlich bestellen" gibt es die wahrscheinlichste Möglichkeit: Ein unbeabsichtigter Klick auf irgendein Werbebanner...


> Frage 2 wie kommt man am besten wieder raus ( im ideall fall mit der geklauten Knete)?


Hmm.

PS: Das Whois zu mobile-info.cc ist relativ nichtssagend, aber die Nameserver geben Aufschluss:



> Domain servers in listed order:
> NS0.DIMOCO.AT
> NS0.XNAME.ORG
> NS1.XNAME.ORG


Dimoco!
Jeder sachlich korrekte Kommentar von Wissenden über die österreichische Firma DIMOCO würde von unwissenden Amtsrichtern womöglich als beleidigend aufgefasst werden...


----------



## Hippo (20 März 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...Dimoco!
> Jeder sachlich korrekte Kommentar von Wissenden über die österreichische Firma DIMOCO würde von unwissenden Amtsrichtern womöglich als beleidigend aufgefasst werden...


 
Bei Deiner momentanen Ausdrucksweise fürchte ich um den Bestand der Kreidefelsen von Rügen ...


----------

